# How to tell right side in garter stitch knitting



## JoanJ (May 19, 2011)

I have looked at several web sites and gotten as many different answers. I know my people on KP can help me the most. Pattern says to knit 3 1/2 inches in garter stitch ending on WS. How do you tell which is the right or wrong side in garter stitch? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Your cast on tag should be at the left hand side of your needle if you are right handed.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

A good reason not to knit your tail in.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Note which side your tail is on when you start and use one of those safety pin markers on the right side.

Sue


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

There are a couple of things you can do. Depending on your cast on method, pay attention to the tail when you knit your first row. For example, with the long tail cast on the tail will be on the right for the first and all odd numbered rows. This is usually the right side. The tail will be on the left for the wrong side. It depends on how you cast on. A cable cast on is the opposite. The tail for row one is on the left. You can also knit two or three rows and place a clip on marker (the one that looks like a safety pin) on the right side. I hope this is helpful. Happy knitting!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

davidw1226 said:


> There are a couple of things you can do. Depending on your cast on method, pay attention to the tail when you knit your first row. For example, with the long tail cast on the tail will be on the right for the first and all odd numbered rows. This is usually the right side. The tail will be on the left for the wrong side. It depends on how you cast on. A cable cast on is the opposite. The tail for row one is on the left. You can also knit two or three rows and place a clip on marker (the one that looks like a safety pin) on the right side. I hope this is helpful. Happy knitting!


Perfect answer!


----------



## knit-faced (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, Dennis, PERFECT!! So, NannyMon, the key is to mark/pin your front very early on. Reading through the pattern, before casting on, though it may seem dreary, often times warns of these necessitties.


----------



## I.honey (Mar 24, 2011)

Instead of a safety pin, i use a stud earring to mark front/ back.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I snip off a bit of the "tail" and tie it to the "front" or right side [RS], whichever side the PATTERN SAYS IS THE RIGHT SIDE. If the pattern doesn't say, it's the first row I work.

NB: Whichever side you have for the RS, be consistent.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I go by the cast on, just look at the cast on and decide which side you like best, that is the right side, the balance of the garter is the same, once you decide which side you want out, just mark that side with a marker. 

I always you long tail cast on, so my first row I count as a wrong side row, other cast on are different so you can not really go by the tail, just look at both sides and pick the one you like best for the right side.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I.honey said:


> Instead of a safety pin, i use a stud earring to mark front/ back.


I love that idea, thank you


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I just started a Plymouth pattern last night all garter stitch.

Direction say cast on 54 stitches, knit next row and mark as right side. Nice when the pattern tells you!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

After an inch or so, I look at the piece from both sides, particularly how the bottom edge looks. The right side has the bottom edge that looks nicest to me. No matter what the pattern says, I may like the other side better. Doesn't matter which side the beginning tail is on as that can change depending on which cast on method you use.


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the question AND the answers!! I get confused sometimes and then other times I am right on! Have a good weekend!


----------



## JoanJ (May 19, 2011)

Thank all of you for your thoughts. These are basically what I did, but I think I just wanted clarification.


----------



## Alva (Dec 20, 2012)

Look at your cast on the smooth even side is the right side. The wrong side will be slightly loopy, showing a rounder stitch.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

As long as you knit in the same color, there is no difference between right and wrong side in garter stitch knitting. Depending on the cast on I use, I like one side better for a right side. One way I keep track is to write "right" on a piece of masking tape and stick it on the right side. Another way is to note on my direction sheet, "tail is on the __ (right) (left) side when knitting the right side." 

If you do shaping, like k2tog, that will make that side the right side.

As soon as you add a different color yarn, that side becomes the right side. There will be purl bumps of the earlier color on the wrong side of the garter stitch fabric.
Carol K in OH


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Whichever one you want to be.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

davidw1226 said:


> There are a couple of things you can do. Depending on your cast on method, pay attention to the tail when you knit your first row. For example, with the long tail cast on the tail will be on the right for the first and all odd numbered rows. This is usually the right side. The tail will be on the left for the wrong side. It depends on how you cast on. A cable cast on is the opposite. The tail for row one is on the left. You can also knit two or three rows and place a clip on marker (the one that looks like a safety pin) on the right side. I hope this is helpful. Happy knitting!


Thanks for the info! Now how about a knitted cast on?


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Knitting your tail in will save you a lot and lot of work over time and well worth it. But it erases the 'easy' left/right. But there is always a portion that will eventually hang out. So note where that is or simply use a marker -- just a very small safety pin -- at least to note. If you really study the ends of your work, you will easily spot the differences, but that takes time.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I used to use the Long Tail Cast-on, but I did not like it because I didn't know how much yarn to allow for the stitches to be cast on. Now I use it once in awhile. People will suggest videos. For Long Tail Cast-on, I make a loop on my left thumb, and just use one knitting needle. It uses both the tail of yarn, and the "long" part, which is coming from the skein.

My more common cast on is cable cast on. Again, people will suggest videos. I make a slip knot, then knit into it to add a stitch. Then for the rest of the cast on row, I *put the knitting needle between the last two stitches and make a new stitch, and put that onto the left-hand needle*. Continue between * and * until there are enough stitches. I like this because I don't have to estimate how long to make the tail. Mostly I make hats and mittens, so with this cast on, I use two needles in my left hand, the same size as or larger than the needle I will use for the beginning of the project, usually ribbing. I have to do that in order to make the cast on loose enough.
Carol K in OH



Marylou12 said:


> Thanks for the info! Now how about a knitted cast on?


----------



## Lehtomaki (Oct 18, 2012)

Ditto! Mirl56


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Well put David.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Does the rest of the pattern give you a clue as to which is the right side? Generally I find that the odd numbered row is the right side. But, as with everything in life, that is not always true.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Several good answers, but I do knit the tail of my cast on. I mark the right side in the first row or two and continue to work in the tail as I knit.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I always use the first row as my right side row. So that when you look at the beginning of the piece, you see a knit row and then a ridge row - knit row, ridge row. I also always use a stitch marker to mark my right side row. The safety pin looking stitch markers are great!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

davidw1226 said:


> There are a couple of things you can do. Depending on your cast on method, pay attention to the tail when you knit your first row. For example, with the long tail cast on the tail will be on the right for the first and all odd numbered rows. This is usually the right side. The tail will be on the left for the wrong side. It depends on how you cast on. A cable cast on is the opposite. The tail for row one is on the left. You can also knit two or three rows and place a clip on marker (the one that looks like a safety pin) on the right side. I hope this is helpful. Happy knitting!


Well put. I was going to write it but found that you answered perfectly.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

All great answers.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I slip a cable holder on the right side edge of longer projects and just keep moving it up so I don't have to keep checking the tail.
On short projects, I just use the tail. For my cast on style of choice, my tail is on the opposite end when I am on the wrong side!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I posted earlier that I am using a pattern in garter stitch that tells you after your cast on and knit your first row mark it as the front. I noticed that the cast on row ( long tail) the cast on row curled up slightly. The reverse side curled under slightly.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> Your cast on tag should be at the left hand side of your needle if you are right handed.


I also usually pin one of my pin-like stitch markers onto the front side as I get started, if it's a project that has to have a definite "right" side.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

MartyCare said:


> I used to use the Long Tail Cast-on, but I did not like it because I didn't know how much yarn to allow for the stitches to be cast on. Now I use it once in awhile. People will suggest videos. For Long Tail Cast-on, I make a loop on my left thumb, and just use one knitting needle. It uses both the tail of yarn, and the "long" part, which is coming from the skein.
> 
> My more common cast on is cable cast on. Again, people will suggest videos. I make a slip knot, then knit into it to add a stitch. Then for the rest of the cast on row, I *put the knitting needle between the last two stitches and make a new stitch, and put that onto the left-hand needle*. Continue between * and * until there are enough stitches. I like this because I don't have to estimate how long to make the tail. Mostly I make hats and mittens, so with this cast on, I use two needles in my left hand, the same size as or larger than the needle I will use for the beginning of the project, usually ribbing. I have to do that in order to make the cast on loose enough.
> Carol K in OH


Thanks! I'll use that...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I.honey said:


> Instead of a safety pin, i use a stud earring to mark front/ back.


I.honey did you knit the hat in your Avatar??? it is beautiful... and what a great idea for marking the front side... I would guess any earing would work.. and what a great use for those single earings..


----------



## noneother (Feb 8, 2013)

I hear a lot about long tail cast on but don't know exactly what it is or if I might already be doing it. Barbara :?:


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

davidw1226 said:


> There are a couple of things you can do. Depending on your cast on method, pay attention to the tail when you knit your first row. For example, with the long tail cast on the tail will be on the right for the first and all odd numbered rows. This is usually the right side. The tail will be on the left for the wrong side. It depends on how you cast on. A cable cast on is the opposite. The tail for row one is on the left. You can also knit two or three rows and place a clip on marker (the one that looks like a safety pin) on the right side. I hope this is helpful. Happy knitting!


This is a great explanation! Thanks!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

noneother said:


> I hear a lot about long tail cast on but don't know exactly what it is or if I might already be doing it. Barbara :?:


are you signed up with YouTube??? you will be amazed at all the knitting techniques shown there. also Knittinghelp.com has great videos on how to do certain things. its really worth looking at if you are wondering if your doing a stitch or technique right.. I refer back to both of those sited often just to keep me correct.. sometimes I mess up a stitch and don't know why its not looking right..LOL those sites help..


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

My problem is telling the right side from the wrong side when a garter stitch blanket or scarf is finished.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Nanny Mon said:


> Your cast on tag should be at the left hand side of your needle if you are right handed.


Exactly how I tell the right from the wrong side!


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> After an inch or so, I look at the piece from both sides, particularly how the bottom edge looks. The right side has the bottom edge that looks nicest to me. No matter what the pattern says, I may like the other side better. Doesn't matter which side the beginning tail is on as that can change depending on which cast on method you use.


This is what I do too. I do leave the cast on tail so no which is the first row I knit but if that doesn't look as good to me as the other side it won't win out as the "right side"


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Instead of a pin, I use a piece of yarn of a different color than what I am knitting with and I loop it around one of the stitches on the front side and tie it. It doesn't snag on anything and it doesn't come undone. When I am finished, I just cut the little piece of yarn off.


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

I look at my cast on row,you can usually see from that which is the wrong side.Or as some else has said put a stitch marker at the beginning of your knitting


----------



## orkchild (Jun 10, 2013)

MartyCare said:


> I used to use the Long Tail Cast-on, but I did not like it because I didn't know how much yarn to allow for the stitches to be cast on. Now I use it once in awhile. People will suggest videos. For Long Tail Cast-on, I make a loop on my left thumb, and just use one knitting needle. It uses both the tail of yarn, and the "long" part, which is coming from the skein.
> 
> The way to stop having to guess how much tail you need is to take both ends and tie them together and do your cast on them cut the tail off and knit as usual.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

orkchild said:


> MartyCare said:
> 
> 
> > I used to use the Long Tail Cast-on, but I did not like it because I didn't know how much yarn to allow for the stitches to be cast on. Now I use it once in awhile. People will suggest videos. For Long Tail Cast-on, I make a loop on my left thumb, and just use one knitting needle. It uses both the tail of yarn, and the "long" part, which is coming from the skein.
> ...


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

David--I'm glad that you advised that it depends which cast on you started with. I was just going to mention it but you beat me to the punch.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

larsan said:


> After many years of guess work I am now using the 2 strand method for long tail cast on and it's fantastic! I highly recommend it to everyone.


thanks for this tip!! Really prefer the long tail cast on when I HK..now I won't worry anymore about not having enough yarn to cast on with!! YEA!!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks. I didn't know. 

Pzoe


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

davidw1226 said:


> There are a couple of things you can do. Depending on your cast on method, pay attention to the tail when you knit your first row. For example, with the long tail cast on the tail will be on the right for the first and all odd numbered rows. This is usually the right side. The tail will be on the left for the wrong side. It depends on how you cast on. A cable cast on is the opposite. The tail for row one is on the left. You can also knit two or three rows and place a clip on marker (the one that looks like a safety pin) on the right side. I hope this is helpful. Happy knitting!


Thank you. I was also confused on this. :thumbup:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't think it really matters when doing garter stitch as long as you have 3 1/2 inches.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

There are a right side and a wrong side in garter stitch if you use the type of cast-on I use. I think it's called the cable cast-on. And, if you change to another color, you make that new side the right side.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

The answers you've received have been very interesting to me. I'm left handed, but that has nothing to do with it. I enjoy (I'm even clueless) as to why I worry about it so much on my "spa cloths", except I want the look to be even. I use the crochet cast on method, and I find the purl row as my first row to be the best. I got the idea from one of the women here. She said she liked the method, and always purled the row after cast on because it matched the cast off. I tried it, and she was right. I SO regret I don't remember her screen name. Lovely woman.


----------

